# DSM with branches that stick out of tank



## Nigel95 (25 Jun 2017)

In the future I would like to apply the yoghurt method with moss on lava rocks and Spiderwood. It feels better than super glue after reading about it. Using cotton thread is not a solution on all the rocks. The problem is that a lot of Spiderwood branches will stick out of the tank. I don't really want to cut them off. I can't fully cover my tank with wrap. Any creative ideas to get this method working? 

Problem with super glue is the white spots that show up. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## xim (25 Jun 2017)

Move the wood to somewhere else until the moss grows.


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Jun 2017)

xim said:


> Move the wood to somewhere else until the moss grows.



The Spiderwood is zip tied on the lava rocks to avoid floating (forest scape). Sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## alto (25 Jun 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> I can't fully cover my tank with wrap.


Painting drop sheet - get the lightest plastic & drape over tank


----------

